# Khaki Field 38 vs 40



## mcarter7 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm considering getting a Hamilton Khaki Field. My wrists are only 6.25 inches around, so the larger sizes are certainly completely out of question. But I am a little undecided between the 38 and 40.

Can anyone offer opinions on which would be best for me? Do these watches really wear very large? Usually my ideal size is 39 (e.g. Aqua Terra 39.5), so if they wear large then that would suggest I should go for the 38.

However, the appearance of the bracelet it important to me and I perceive (in photos on the internet -- don't have the opportunity to see in person) the bracelet on the 38 to have a somewhat cheaper appearance. Is this indeed the case? There seems to be a split and/or seam down the center of the bracelet and also that the bracelet doesn't have as much finishing as the 40.

Any general opinions on which of these two sizes would be most appropriate for me would be very much appreciated. I suppose in theory the 38 is the more optimal size dimensionally speaking. However, these days everyone wears monster watches, so sometimes smaller watches look even more smaller than they really should. Wouldn't want to look dainty  But don't want to wear a watch that is too large either.


----------



## MBGuy (Sep 15, 2016)

This is a difficult question because if, say, the perfect size is 39, it's a toss-up
between the 38 and the 40.

The only real way to know the better size would be to wear each for a week and
then decide. This isn't practical.

My wrist is 7.25 and I'd recommend the 38. Wearability is better with smaller sizes
and this offsets the visual advantage of the larger sizes currently in style. I've got
watches between 36 and 41 and I tend to wear the smaller ones more frequently,
especially with long sleeves, just because they are more comfortable. 

All the best.

John


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a 7" wrist and I find the 38mm size to be excellent. I've never tried the 40mm though. Also, I got the leather strap version with my Khaki Auto. I didn't like the look of the bracelet as much based on the pictures either.

I did a review of the 38mm, you can check it out here.






I also did a comparison of the Hamilton 38mm and the Seiko Snk809 field watch, which is a 37mm, that you might find interesting. Check out my channel.

https://www.youtube.com/c/justbluefish/videos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

I am with the 38mm. I just picked up a heritage ranger that is 41mm and I find it too big. I have 6.75 inch wrists. I am about to pull the trigger on the 38mm!

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think you'll like the 38mm. It's lug to lug length is 48mm iirc, so it wears larger than the 38mm diameter might suggest. I really liked it on my ~6.5" wrist so I believe it will be a nice fit for you too.


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

+1 for the 38. I bought the larger and ended up returning it for the 38mm. I've got a 7.5 inch wrist and usually wear 40-42mm watches, but for some reason the smaller Field works better for me. More in keeping with the style of the watch perhaps.


----------



## mcarter7 (Dec 28, 2015)

triumphrox said:


> +1 for the 38. I bought the larger and ended up returning it for the 38mm. I've got a 7.5 inch wrist and usually wear 40-42mm watches, but for some reason the smaller Field works better for me. More in keeping with the style of the watch perhaps.


Did the 40mm look too big even though you usually wear larger watches? Why exactly did you exchange for the smaller one, had you tried both and initially preferred the larger one but then changed your mind?

Thanks everyone for you feedback


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

38 here also. But better on leather than a bracelet. Being a field watch, a shiny bracelet kills it for me. YMMV.


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

mcarter7 said:


> Did the 40mm look too big even though you usually wear larger watches? Why exactly did you exchange for the smaller one, had you tried both and initially preferred the larger one but then changed your mind?
> 
> Thanks everyone for you feedback


Yes, it was kind of odd. Nearly every watch I have is 40-42mm, but as mentioned, I bought the larger (online) and disliked it immediately. There is of course a difference in proportions, and that may have influenced the visual effect, but the smaller looked and felt more "right". If buying without physically getting to handle one make sure you have a good return policy, just in case.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have a khaki field but the khaki aviation in 38mm and I think it is the perfect size. I was contemplating the 41mm but now that I have the 38mm can see the 41mm being too big. 


My wrist is 6.5"


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jefferiah (Jan 4, 2017)

I just went through the same process of deciding b/w the 42, 40 and 38 with leather, and added a thread with pics of each (I'm apparently too novice a user here to post links but browse the Hamilton forum for a thread called "hamilton khaki 42 v 40 v 38" and you'll find it. It's all about personal preference but, for my money, I'd go with the 38. Good luck.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a Hamilton Viewmatic in a 40 and love it...no regrets. It does wear on the larger side for a dress watch. 

I suppose your purpose in purchasing could have an impact on the decision. Is this a workplace watch, casual watch, etc.?
I believe the 38 has a 20mm lug width, so that makes for a good wrist presence.

Based on wrist size and the above, I vote 38. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello, I prefer the 38mm Khaki. I bought the 40mm and it wore large for me. But, It did have a much better steel band imo. I have 7inch wrists and the 38mm fits perfect. I have the steel band for the 38mm and it is well made, just not a solid as the one on the 40mm.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

I have to agree with the majority on here that the 38" seems to be the optimal size for the khaki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

At 7" I go 38-40mm.

So for you, 38mm.


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have 6.5" wrists and tried on the 38 and 40. While the dial of the 40 fit fine on my wrist, the lugs were too long. 38 fit much better for me because of the long lugs.


----------



## MoreCowbell (Dec 28, 2016)

I have to agree with the crowd - the 38mm Khaki is the way to go.


----------

